# Fireflies



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2008)

One of my favorite things about summer:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OJpcBGPSEs]YouTube - FIREFLIES Near Hudson River (NYC)[/ame]


----------



## Mushroom (May 31, 2008)

Saw my first of the year Thursday night. A wonder to behold.


----------



## Gryphonette (May 31, 2008)

It's incredible to find they're so prevalent in NYC, when they've virtually disappeared from Fort Worth. When I was a little girl and living maybe 1-1.5 miles from where I live now, one of the pleasures of summer was catching fireflies (or 'lightning bugs' as we tended to call them) and putting them in a glass jar with hole punched in the top with an ice pick, so they'd light up in our bedroom.

Now I only see them when out in the country, which doesn't happen often.


----------

